# Best car stereo battery?



## lowriderman30815 (Nov 5, 2001)

What is the best car stereo battery? Optima? Streetwires?


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Optima (dry cell) is the choise of most people cause you can mount them anywere you want (including side ways and upside down). Stinger gel-cell is good also.


----------



## altitudeadjustments (Jul 9, 2002)

I agree with cutlass. Optima seems to be the #1 choice. There are also others to consider too!

Stinger makes a nice Yellow top that can be mounted any way you like. Very affordable and can be had for arount $140.

Napa also has a line of batteries similar to Optima.


Hope I helped.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Static Batts. Hands down, very small but store lots of power. They have not hit the market yet because the cost too much, but alot of DB drag competitors are turning to those


----------



## deftonekorn1002 (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 17 2003, 07:29 PM
> *Static Batts. Hands down, very small but store lots of power. They have not hit the market yet because the cost too much, but alot of DB drag competitors are turning to those*


 just saw an add for those in street customs mag


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

HC

i got a pair of optima yellow tops forsale


----------



## ridinonchrome64 (Sep 17, 2002)

i use the optima blue top, its a good starting battery and you can run a system off it too, i had two batteries, then i got the blue top and only run one now, im using the napa version too, its cheaper and the exact same thing


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

We have found the stinger svr batteries to be the best in a street application. We held voltage longer with those than yellow tops.


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

Optima Yellowtop Battery


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD_@Jun 19 2003, 12:20 AM
> *We have found the stinger svr batteries to be the best in a street application. We held voltage longer with those than yellow tops.*


 isnt hawker the same thing, but a diffrent/cheaper sticker?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Oops sounds like another Napa ball Joints thing.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

Optima yellow tops if your running two...i have a yellow top for my system...i charge it up from time to time because the stock alternator cant keep up with two batts ....


----------

